# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  به نظرتون کنکور زبان هم ثبت نام كنم

## hadi r

اگه امسال هم مانند سال های قبل در تجربی رتبه خوبی نيارم و نتونم در رشته ای رو كه دوست دارم ادامه تحصيل بدم به نظرتون برم زبان ثبت نام كنم چون شناس قبولی تو زبان خيلی بيشتر از تجربی هست و داوطلباش كمترن.آخه مترجمی زبان خارجه هم خيلی علاقه دارم.

----------


## djamin

اره خوب اگه علاقه داری خود سنجش که گفته میتونی گروه های ازمایشی یکیشو انتخاب کنی.چون اگه بار قبل رزوانه قبول شدی نرفتی.اینبارم روزانه قبول بشی نری.دیگه فقط میتونی شبانه بری و بس

----------


## Mr.Dr

حتماً برو.

----------

